# Carpet snake in roof



## Cyronessy (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi there, I'm a concerned mum about to move into a house my husband has renovated in a semi industrial northern suburb of Melbourne.
He found small eggs in the roof cavity and a few nights ago thought he heard movement in the roof cavity. 
He cleared a backyard overrun by black berries and car parts. 
My concern is for our 3 month old baby. Does anyone have any information or advice to enlighten or settle my concern.
I am more than happy to co habitat if its safe for my child.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saximus (Feb 20, 2014)

Are you certain they’re snake eggs? What are you particularly concerned about? A python is very unlikely to come into your house and even if it does there is minimal danger of it causing any harm to you or your little one.


----------



## critterguy (Feb 20, 2014)

What size are the eggs as large gecko's can make quite a racket when running around in ceilings.


----------



## princessparrot (Feb 20, 2014)

Think of it as free rodent control


----------



## Varanoidea (Feb 20, 2014)

Id say its unlikely you have a snake in your roof, if they are making noise it's probably just a few geckos. If there are any holes to enter your roof it may even be bird eggs.


----------



## Umbral (Feb 20, 2014)

If the eggs are small it's unlikely to be a python, it always surprises me how large reptile eggs are.


----------



## Cyronessy (Feb 20, 2014)

Hmmm interesting, my husband moved the eggs because we got our roof vacuumed. He tried to comfort me by saying the eggs were not too large so it must not be a huge snake. He is a country boy and believes he knows his snakes??? 
If it is a snake I think we have probably disrupted its home, eggs and bushes. So it may move on or go wandering. Want I really am concerned about is the potential risk ( if any) for my baby?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 20, 2014)

Cyronessy said:


> Hmmm interesting, my husband moved the eggs because we got our roof vacuumed. He tried to comfort me by saying the eggs were not too large so it must not be a huge snake. He is a country boy and believes he knows his snakes???
> If it is a snake I think we have probably disrupted its home, eggs and bushes. So it may move on or go wandering. Want I really am concerned about is the potential risk ( if any) for my baby?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Call a snake catcher, if you're really worried they'll be able to tell you if its actually a snake and if it is will relocate it for you. 
Maybe someone on here can recommend a name? 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## mikey_mike (Feb 20, 2014)

Probably best not to leave your 3 month old baby unattended in the roof space.


----------



## AirCooled (Feb 20, 2014)

would there be any other evidence to identify,possibly snake prelay or other shed skin,faeces,etc


----------



## Rlpreston (Feb 20, 2014)

If you're in the northern suburbs of Melbourne I will bet you some money it's not a carpet python! Far more likely to be a possum or bird making the noises.

What made your husband think they were snake eggs? Where did he move them to? 

As tahnia666 said, a snake catcher will be able to assess for you if there is something in the roof.


----------



## Boiga (Feb 20, 2014)

I'd actually be more worried if the eggs are smallish. It's not unheard of for Pseudonaja textilis to be in ceilings.
Pay the money and get a snake catcher in to move the snake if it's still in the roof.


----------



## Echiopsis (Feb 21, 2014)

Cyronessy said:


> Hi there, I'm a concerned mum about to move into a house my husband has renovated in a semi industrial northern suburb of Melbourne.
> He found small eggs in the roof cavity and a few nights ago thought he heard movement in the roof cavity.
> He cleared a backyard overrun by black berries and car parts.
> My concern is for our 3 month old baby. Does anyone have any information or advice to enlighten or settle my concern.
> ...



If they're small (10mm) hard shelled eggs they're more than likely marbled gecko eggs. They often turn up in roof spaces, air con units etc. Small animals sound huge in the roof anyway, even a lone mouse can make you think you have a megafauna migration going on up there.
A lot of country blokes see snakes everywhere.... "See that hole? snake hole", "See that egg? snake egg", "See that harmless legless lizard? King brown" :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 21, 2014)

You'd have to be the unluckiest person in Melbourne to cop snake eggs up high in a roof space. Although birds have been known to drop browns or whatnot onto roof. That chances of a gravid female being grabbed (& dropped) by an owl or similar are extremely slim. More than likely Indian Myna (aka flying rats!)


----------



## Boiga (Feb 21, 2014)

moosenoose said:


> You'd have to be the unluckiest person in Melbourne to cop snake eggs up high in a roof space. Although birds have been known to drop browns or whatnot onto roof. That chances of a gravid female being grabbed (& dropped) by an owl or similar are extremely slim. More than likely Indian Myna (aka flying rats!)



They don't need to be dropped by an animal to get up there. Wall spaces usually provide access in to roofs and the wall frames make an excellent ladder for them.


----------



## paultheo (Feb 21, 2014)

I've seen browns on roofs that have creeper vines growing up the walls, one was at least 6 foot,
but i live in brown snake central.


----------



## Cyronessy (Feb 24, 2014)

Yes anything was possible as the black berry bush had overgrown into the house and roof. Alas I think we found the culprit to be a gecko after all. 
Thanks all for your feedback. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

